# Michigan ASA



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Why is that the asa doen't draw a large crowd here in Michigan? Does other states draw many shooters?

Jim


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Michigan asa*

What a great question Jim. I think we need to promote ASA shooting here in Mich. more and lets payout money in the bow novice class also instead of plaques or trophys also. I think the guys in the bow novice class have to drive just as far as the shooters in the payback class and i think we might be able to get more local shooters to come to the shoots if everyone would promote their event.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a blast Sunday! I will be joining you guys again , and bring some people with me next time!

This past weekend there was a IBO also , so it may have taken a toll on the numbers at WSC. But it looks like numbers were up from last year. 

I think if more Field - Hunter guys like myself start shooting it , that will help. 

K45 isn't as easy as you would think. the hills , angles ,,,,it was tricky all by itself.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Asa*

Thanks for coming out and shooting the asa with us. It was a great long coarse. Whitetail acres will be in 2 weeks and if you hav'nt been there before they set up a great coarse also with the rolling hills. that would be a great time to come and shoot if you were planning on shooting their IBO the following weekend.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> Thanks for coming out and shooting the asa with us. It was a great long coarse. Whitetail acres will be in 2 weeks and if you hav'nt been there before they set up a great coarse also with the rolling hills. that would be a great time to come and shoot if you were planning on shooting their IBO the following weekend.


Darrin Fog and I have allready talked about this one. I think I have 3 more shooters coming with me! See ya there


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

short-n-fast said:


> I had a blast Sunday! I will be joining you guys again , and bring some people with me next time!
> 
> This past weekend there was a IBO also , so it may have taken a toll on the numbers at WSC. But it looks like numbers were up from last year.
> 
> ...


It might of affected it a little but not much. ASA just doesn't do much here. I had a great time as usual. I heard there might be another shoot here because a club hasn't locked down that date yet. Plus I heard they (Washtenaw) might have the ASA States for 2010. Just hear say though. I will say this, when I shoot a ASA I get a all new respect for those PROS that do well because those 12's are not that easy. Even when we know the yardage!!!

Great Job Washtenaw!!!


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

short-n-fast said:


> Darrin Fog and I have allready talked about this one. I think I have 3 more shooters coming with me! See ya there


I haven't shot with Darrin in a long time. Back when he used to shoot 3D! :wink: Unfortunately that is the same weekend as Bedford, In. for the IBO. So I am gonna miss that one. That is a big problem for the ASA for Michigan. Why make a shoot the same weekend as that? Its a IBO dominated state so why not work together and try to be on the same page. Either way, Whitetail Acres is a great course. Should be a great time!!!!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Asa - whitetail acres*

I am not sure if that is why they are only having a 1 day shoot on sunday,with bedford being that weekend . I do know some guys that will shoot it all in 1 day and then hit whitetail on sunday. Then the triple crown is the following weekend.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Man I messed up big time this weekend. I decided to chase thunderchickens around instead of shooting w/ some of my buds. I will be at the Whitetail Acres shoot. I can't wait. It'll be fun seeing some old friends and meeting some new ones. K45...HERE I COME!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

ruttinbuck said:


> I haven't shot with Darrin in a long time. Back when he used to shoot 3D! :wink:



When we shot together, it was a blast, James! Hope to toe the stake w/ you again. I'm excited about a marked class. With my kids' social calenders I just can't get enough time to judge *and* practice shooting both. So, I pick shooting.  Skip that IBO and come and play w/ us. You know you want to.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow if FoggDogg was chasing thunderchickens there was at least one turkey in the woods.:embara:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> What a great question Jim. I think we need to promote ASA shooting here in Mich. more and lets payout money in the bow novice class also instead of plaques or trophys also. I think the guys in the bow novice class have to drive just as far as the shooters in the payback class and i think we might be able to get more local shooters to come to the shoots if everyone would promote their event.


ALL OF THE adult classes here in Florida have a payback. Even the young adult and youth classes....The eagles get awards.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i have only been shooting asa for 5-6 years(matt from bullseye got us going), and talking with some of the guys that i have meet over the years, we lost guys(8-10 or more) because they were bumped to the next class. by rule yes, but should they no. take bow novice tony f. older guy loved to shoot and never missed a shoot, i don't think ever shot over 265 and because he was in the class longer than 3 years he got bumped up. he quit half way last year said couldn't shoot 40 and it wasn't any fun anymore. i'm pretty sure he always brought a car load with him. most of the guys i talked with that got moved weren't sandbaggers, just fit their comfort zone and had no desire to go to the next class. can't keep losing these guys.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Bow novice*

Maybe we should re-think the Bow Novice class as far as move up goes. I think the Bow Novice class is designed to bring out the local bow hunter guys and intoduce them to more than just shooting a deer target in the backyard. I dont think we have that many guys that are going to travel to all the shoots since there is not a shooter of the year program in place. Us sportsmens clubs need to promote are shoots the best we can. With the way the economy is we need to work together and try and bring new shooter [ buddy's] with us when we can.


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> i have only been shooting asa for 5-6 years(matt from bullseye got us going), and talking with some of the guys that i have meet over the years, we lost guys(8-10 or more) because they were bumped to the next class. by rule yes, but should they no. take bow novice tony f. older guy loved to shoot and never missed a shoot, i don't think ever shot over 265 and because he was in the class longer than 3 years he got bumped up. he quit half way last year said couldn't shoot 40 and it wasn't any fun anymore. i'm pretty sure he always brought a car load with him. most of the guys i talked with that got moved weren't sandbaggers, just fit their comfort zone and had no desire to go to the next class. can't keep losing these guys.


My thoughts exactly! If and when i get MOVED to open c the fun might go with it. I don't want to spend the money on equipment to be competitive. It is fun to shoot with the same group and besides were not out there to make some money it's just fun to kick your buddy's arse and then get yours handed to you!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Asa*

Well put. nobdy is out there to make money. were all out there to have fun and enjoy the sport of archery that we all love to shoot. We all need to work together in tis sport.


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

This is why 3d is going to die if we do not do something about it these paybacks are a joke lower the cost of entry fees give out trophy's and have some fun this goes for the IBO as well. These are some things that need to happen.

1. Lower entry fees.
2. Identify the people who really need to move up if the scores show it than move them this really needs to happen in the IBO.
3. Shooter respect be respectful of how much time you take to shoot at a stake it should not take 6 hours to shoot 30 targets.
4. Bring the fun back I know about six years ago you could go to a ASA shoot in our state and there would be 150 people at them what went wrong the ASA left the north to go to the south.
5. One of the biggest problems is us as shooters we need to promote the sport get others involved make it fun again the only way to do it lies with us.

I went to the first ASA shoot this year and man what fun had a great time seen people that I had not shot with in years. I hope that the ASA thrives and also the IBO we need growth in 3d and to promote this wonderful sport.

Please remember this is only my opinion.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Asa*

Great response ERK


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Asa*

Hey Erk. If you attended the first shoot at the chief okemos sportstmens club I tankyou for coming out and having a good time on our coarse, sorry for all the mud though, to much rain that week killed the coarse. Thanks again Rick.


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

it still was a great shoot well setup.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

why couldn't combine open a,b,k45 and outlaw. would increase the number of shooter to 20 or better, pay down to 3-6 spots instead of just the winner. also increase the level of comp > would bring in more shooters. coming from hunter that was super competitive with 15 shooters or more, got bumped to b and with the low turnout 3 and 5 shooters in the first to it just feels like a step backwards. big numbers in mbo but why not in asa open?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

*ASA pdf*

could somewone post a pdf of the ASA rules 
thanks


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

State Rules can be found at www.miasaarchery.com.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I would like to host ASA shoots at my Brighton club in the near future, just need some guidance. Maybe if ASA has more shoots on the East side of the state it will become more popular?

I too very much enjoyed the Wastenaw shoot. Great job guys!!!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Mich. ASA*

Hey Cameron I sent you a PM.


----------

